# Fiddlestix Pony Farm



## Karen S (Aug 11, 2008)

Good Morning All,

I have finally got to a stopping point to where I can post a bit. I have had a pretty busy week last week at work since returning from Congress so has kept me from the boards most of the time.

Fiddlestix Silver Silhouette "Sydnie" as we call her, was the only pony we took. Was kinda strange to only take one horse, not have my daughter Kelli or my parents, Jacky and Barbara Davis there. Jim and I were like newlyweds all over again (if you can say that after 30 years of marriage?) but we had a good time and a good show. At least I was consistant in most of my classes.

Speaking of classes, boy were they big this year!

*Wednesday Afternoon:*

Classic Amateur Mare Incentive Class:

Placed 5th out of 15 mares

*Thursday Evening:*

Classic Amateur Country Pleasure Driving:

Placed 4th out of 10 driving horses

Classic Carriage Driving:

Placed 2nd

Had some fun with this particular class. I got a brand new outfit which also included a new hat. Now I'm not usually a hat person, but heck it is a Carriage class. Thanks for all of the hoops and hollaring letting me know a "Chicken" had landed on my head! Someone even asked me if it had laid an egg...lololol. You see my new hat was a tear drop style with black and white feathers with a pretty tulle bow on the back. I guess it worked as it did get noticed. Anyway, thanks for the nice compliments on it after the show...I'll be working on a new outfit and hat for next year so you'll have to wait and see.

*Friday Afternoon:*

Classic Aged Mare's 5 Years old & Older:

Placed 2nd out of at least 15 horses

Senior Mare Championship class..no placing but was glad to just make it that far with the stiff competition from those older mare classes.

Classic Mare Amateur:

Placed 2nd out of 10 horses

Classic, Owned, Bred and Exhibited By:

Placed 2nd out of 7 horses (Belinda's beautiful weanling took the class), and I do believe Sydnie was probably the oldest pony in the class as the other were either yearlings or possibly a two year old.

Congrats to Jason and Brenda, Belinda, Mike & Lisa, Sharron and Wayne, Trace, Amy Roberts and the Robers families, and all those that came home with an armfull of awards. The pony competition this year was stiff and the awards were spread around. Thanks to the judges as they did take their time to look at every pony that was out in the ring in front of them. Overall it was a good show.

Looking forward to 2009 and hope to see you in Branson at the Convention.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Pony Farm

Burleson Texas


----------



## Dr. Pam (Aug 11, 2008)

Way to go Karen! I'd love to see a picture of your turnout--Carriage is ALL about the hat!!

I love your mare, and I'm glad to hear she had a good Congress. It says something about your breeding program when you can take your Senior mares out there and still be competitive.

Dr. Pam


----------



## Leeana (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats Karen


----------



## strass (Aug 11, 2008)

Well done, Karen.

Those who know me know that I am a big (immature) fan of goofy hats & t-shirts. Personally, I loved your hat... I thought it was fun. I'd love to see more fun-wear like that in the ring as well as in the stall areas.


----------



## crponies (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats! Syndie is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## ahrobertspony (Aug 11, 2008)

Mike ...

Where were you when the Roberts/Basham/Barth crew was having crazy hat day at Congress? I took a box of hats to Indiana just for that. It was a hit ... although I'm sure some "new" advertisers were wondering why The Journal editor was wearing an odd visor resembling a giraffe head. The best was Robby's particular fascination with a big floppy ladies gardening hat.

You'll have to join us next year. I'll be scouting for ridiculous (but cheap) hats from now 'til Congress '09.


----------



## minih (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations, I would love to see some pictures.


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your wins!!!


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 3, 2008)

* congratulations!*


----------

